# Dripping water when steaming



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

I have owned my V3 for a couple of weeks now and have noticed that when I am steaming milk, water is dripping from the group head? Is this the seal that needs replacing? It doesn't seem to do it any other time?


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorted now


----------

